# The Legend of Witch Bane-50% off sale!



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, everyone.

My name is Kevis Hendrickson, author of The Legend of Witch Bane. The best way I can describe my book is The Lord of the Rings meets Brothers Grimm fairy tales. I wrote my book to address some concerns I had about the growing violence against children. Instead of writing some boring treatise or magazine article on the subject, I ventured into the realm of fantasy, using my love of classical mythology and folklore to tell a heroic tale that would appeal to people of all ages.

Some reviewers have compared my book to The Hobbit, The Chronicles of Narnia, The Prydain Chronicles, and even Harry Potter. If you would like to learn more about my book before deciding whether or not it's for you, just perform a Google search for The Legend of Witch Bane and you'll have at your disposal several pages of information pertaining to my book including press releases, spotlights, book reviews, and video trailers.

If you are interested in reading my book and would like to download it to your Kindle, then please visit my Amazon Sales page.

For a limited time only, you can download The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for $0.80. Why so cheap? Truth is, I am far more interested in having people read my book than making money right now. So I invite you to take advantage of this limited time offer and enjoy!

Here is the link to my sales page:



Now presenting the teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane:






Thanks everyone. I hope you decide to join me on this adventure and read The Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I viewed the trailer.  Going to Amazon to check it out.  Looks interesting.

Thanks,


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks L.,

I hope you decide to give The Legend of Witch Bane a chance. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

The reviews are awesome for this book and I can't wait to start it. Hopefully monday.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Will check it out. And thanks for posting the YouTube trailer.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Kind,


I hope you decide to read my book. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for your support, David. I hope you have as much fun reading Witch Bane as I did writing it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevis and welcome! I downloaded a copy.


----------



## pipes676 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just finished this book yesterday.  It was quite an enjoyable read.  Cant wait for the next one in the series.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Pipes676,

I am very glad to hear that you enjoyed Witch Bane. I am working hard to make sure the sequel lives up to your expectations. Thanks for joining me on the ride!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Angela,

Thanks for your support. I hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane. There's some great adventures waiting for you.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to take this opportunity to share this review of _*The Legend of Witch Bane * _ with you:

The Legend of Witch Bane

Reviewed by Celina Cuadro, Book Ideas.com

"Set in the world of Arva, The Legend of Witch Bane tells of the adventures of three young siblings who set forth on a quest to free their kingdom from a powerful and evil overlord. In their pursuit of a means to break the enchantment on their kingdom, they set into motion a series of events that unleashes a great evil and awakens a great hope. The children not only face forces far stronger and skilled than they are, but have to face fears and doubts within themselves.

Kevis Hendrickson's maiden foray into the fantasy genre is an action-packed adventure loaded with epic themes, and yet is still very accessible to a younger audience. The story is packed with many fascinating creatures, from the classic werewolves and dragons to odd ones like the immortal Kinderlings and the forest gardener called a Kifflewop. The story is told from the perspective of a child. I feel this will resonate with younger readers, perhaps inspire them to reach high in their own pursuits. A lot of that has to do with the main protagonists: Prince Kòdobos and Princess Anyr.

The youngest princess, Anyr, is not only the "heart" of the three adventurers, but it is through her that younger readers can relate most to the story. Loved by her two elder siblings, Anyr's contribution to the quest lies in the love she deepens for them, her kingdom, and the people and creatures she encounters. She speaks plainly and frankly, very much like Alice of Alice in Wonderland, and like Alice such plain speech gets her both in and out of trouble with equal frequency! It is her honesty, forthrightness, and prosaic nature that keeps her safe, protects others, and moves her forward despite hardships - all qualities that inspire young readers to commit to Anyr's quest.

Kòdobos, Anyr's full brother, is surprisingly the "head." Surprising because he's the one that rarely thinks before diving into the fray, his passions always propelling him forward even before he understands the situation. But in Kòdobos we will see the transition, the growth: he develops from a young boy with a half-thought plan to save his kingdom, into a determined boy-king. Aware of his enemy's strength, knowing that failure is possible - but not acceptable - for the sake of those he loves and protects. Younger readers straining to "grow up" will be able to relate with Kòdobos struggles, failures, and insights.

There is a third sibling, a half-sibling, who stands as the most tragic creature of this tale. I am especially moved by the pain in the life of the half-fairy Princess Laris. Ostracized by everyone, she feels prejudices keenly; exploited by those who knew of her nature, she becomes distrustful of everyone; and orphaned by those she held dear, she grows bitter and frightened and determined to be alone. She is a lesson for all readers of this tale - the fantasy genre equivalent of teen angst writ large, causing great suffering as she attempts to understand and transcend all the pain in her life.

I enjoyed Hendrickson's tale for the sadness and poignancy that gives character and personality to an otherwise excellent swashbuckling adventure. I was entertained by his way of keeping the adventure awe-inspiring, while at the same time accommodating silliness and interesting twists. I encourage readers of all ages to sample the wonders of Arva and hear the amazing tale of these unique children."

For a limited-time only, The Legend of Witch Bane is available to Kindle owners for the low price of 99 cents. This special offer will not last forever, so get your copy of _*The Legend of Witch Bane*_ for 99 cents while you can.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool Cool! Will Sample!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the ride, Pomlover!


----------



## mtebrinke (Jan 19, 2009)

Kevis..thanks for the sample.  Just bought my copy!

Best of Luck.

Michael


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Michael,

Thanks for joining me on this adventure. Fasten your seatbelt!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank everyone here on Kindle Boards for their wonderful support. A number of you have expressed your desire to read the sequel to *The Legend of Witch Bane*. I assure you that I am working hard to complete the sequel within a reasonable time as well as make certain that it meets, if not exceeds, the expectations of my readers.

In the meantime, *The Legend of Witch Bane* is still available to Kindle owners for the low price of 99 cents.

Download your copy today and enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Legend-of-Witch-Bane/dp/B001U3YKRU/ref=ed_oe_o


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'd like to share the latest review of _*The Legend of Witch Bane*_ with you all:


"5-Star Review

Review-Diane Wright, March 12, 2009

By Diane L. Wright (Salmon, Idaho USA) -

The writing style of Kevin Hendrickson is reminiscent of Mark Twain for a younger generation. Comfortable and friendly, this reader felt as if she was sitting on the couch in her pajamas, being told a story before bedtime. Being completely caught up in the tale I did not put it down from the first page until the last.

The message of the book for me, for it does contain many, could be summed up in words of the future image of Kòdobos self in the cave of dreams: "When put to it, most people would rather die than sacrifice the thing they love most. But what if the thing they love most is the thing they must sacrifice?" In order to save the kingdom many choices were placed before them. If they did not make the right ones their quest would fail and every hardship faced for naught.

It is refreshing to find a writer that does not talk down to the reader and appreciates the beauty of English language. Although some of the words used in his books are not commonly used by the youth of today, they will not be learned if they never are. I did not find them to be so excessive that they would cause a stumbling block to anyone.

The characters continued to unfold from beginning to end. Introduced in an interesting fashion, I was eager to know more. As Kevis fleshed them out, I was obliged. Through their many adventures I continued to get close to them until as I turned the final page I was disappointed to say good-bye to my friends."

For a limited-time only, Kindle owners can download _*The Legend of Witch Bane*_ for the low introductory price of 99 cents. That's right. For less than the price of a cheeseburger, you can enjoy The Legend of Witch Bane. The Legend of Witch Bane is also available in paperback.

I'll be winding down my 99 cent book offer very soon, so I invite those of you who would like to download a copy of _*The Legend of Witch Bane*_ to Kindle for less than a buck to do so as soon as you can.

Thanks everyone and enjoy.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I will check it out.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

That's wonderful, Kevin. I hope you enjoy the adventure!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've sent the link to a few more people.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kevin. Anything that helps to get the word out is no small thing. I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you noticed a small increase in downloads since posting in these boards? I guess it's pretty tough without having the backing of a big publisher and such.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Kind,

It is very difficult for an author to sell books without a huge marketing effort behind him. In my case, I have seen an increase in my sales since I began posting on this forum. But the spike in books sales is only temporary. 

I think the main problem is that people have so little free time and try to cram so much into their day that it's easy to forget about a book after hearing about it only once. I find that if I don't constantly beat the drums, I won't sell many books.

Sadly, some people think that an author is being overbearing when he repeats himself, but in the long run, repetition is the only way to make a lasting impression on readers. I've found that a few people who thought I was being annoying by constantly talking about my book, eventually thanked me when they actually got around to buying it.

I truly wish I could just enter a room and say 'please buy my book' and leave it at that. But it's not a very effective strategy. Hence, I spend far more time promoting my book than writing nowadays. I truly wish it were the opposite. And I am sure my readers do too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I just want to let all of my new friends on KindleBoards know that my 99 cent book offer is drawing to a close. Don't let this special offer pass you by! Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for 99 cents today!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

Don't forget to post your comments on my amazon sales page. I would love to know what everyone thinks about The Legend of Witch Bane. A big "THANK YOU" to everyone for all their wonderful support!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that the 99 cents book offer for The Legend of Witch Bane ends on March 31st. Don't wait until it's too late to take advantage of this special book price! Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for 99 cents today!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

You had me at "The Lord of the Rings meets Brothers Grimm fairy tales..." so I HAD to get it.  

It's really cool when the authors post here btw


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Kindgirl,

Thanks so much for getting a copy of Witch Bane. I suspect you'll be surprised at what's in store for you. Please let me know how it goes for you. I am always happy to get feedback, good or bad.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

There's only a few days left to take advantage of my 99 cent book offer, so download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for this special price while you can!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I just finished The Graveyard Book about 5 minutes ago, and think I'll dive into yours next.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wonderful! I hope you have a great time reading Witch Bane!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

By the way, if anyone on Kindle Boards has read The Legend of Witch Bane, I would love to know your thoughts. If you would be so kind as to post your comments on my amazon sales page it would be terrific. I thank you all for your kind and wonderful support!

For your convenience, here's the link to my sales page:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Legend-of-Witch-Bane/dp/B001U3YKRU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237683509&sr=8-2

Thanks again!


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I am currently reading the Legend of Witch Bane and am totally enjoying it. It moves along very fast and is a lot of fun.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ordered my sample.  Hope the price has not gone up yet.  I just found this thread.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Dori,

No, the price hasn't gone up yet. My 99 cent book offer will end on the 31st. Thanks for your support and I hope you decide to get your copy of Witch Bane!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I see the sample has downloaded and I will get into it this evening and decide whether this book is for me.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Dori said:


> I see the sample has downloaded and I will get into it this evening and decide whether this book is for me.


I hope you like it. I am finding it not too light, or too dark. Just a really fun adventure


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered.  How cruel of you,  I could not leave the kids in the woods.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dori,

Thanks for caring so much about those poor kids. I hope you find the rest of the story as gripping! Enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I really want to thank everyone for their support. I have gained a lot of new readers through Kindle Boards and I hope that each and every one of you enjoy The Legend of Witch Bane.

My 99 cent book offer ends on March 31st. So I hope you decide to join in on the fun for this wonderful price. Thanks again everyone and enjoy!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Kevis!
Just wanted to say hi & show my support for "The Legend Of Witch Bane"! I'm glad so many readers are discovering your book - Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Am enjoying the book immensely.  Fingernails all broken from hanging on cliffs though.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

So glad to hear you're enjoying the book, Dori. I will admit. It might be a while before those fingernails grow back. Lots more nail-biting and hanging from cliffs to go!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Melanie. Your support means a lot to me.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

There are only 5 days remaining for those who wish to take advantage of my 99 cent book offer. I invite you all to download The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for 99 CENTS today. Thanks for your support!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have paid my 99 cents and am reading the book.  Please send $12 for a manicure.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Dori said:


> I have paid my 99 cents and am reading the book. Please send $12 for a manicure. Thanks in advance.


Hahaha


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Today is the final day of my 99 cent book sale. I hope many of you will take this opportunity to download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for this special price. I want to thank everyone for their support. Enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The clock is ticking on my 99 cent book sale. Anyone who is interested in taking advantage of this special price should download The Legend of Witch Bane today! (Sale ends tonight)


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> The clock is ticking on my 99 cent book sale. Anyone who is interested in taking advantage of this special price should download The Legend of Witch Bane today! (Sale ends tonight)


I am almost finished with this book, and would highly recommend picking it up. It's a fun, fast paced journey.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm almost halfway through, and i'm enjoying it too. nice job, kevis!



Beth A said:


> I am almost finished with this book, and would highly recommend picking it up. It's a fun, fast paced journey.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Kevis,

First off: Happy birthday. I hope it was a great one!

I'm really looking forward to reading this as well. I have a couple books in front of it and am writing two others, and editing one so it will be a while. I know you're patient though.

Also, thanks for all the help with Shadow. Your efforts have given me a great month.

Tanner


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Tanner. I can't wait to hear what you think of Witch Bane. And good luck with Shadow!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

denbatch said:


> i'm almost halfway through, and i'm enjoying it too. nice job, kevis!


I'm glad to hear you're enjoying Witch Bane, Dennis. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kevis, your success is well deserved!  99 cents for this book is a steal....

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Cant wait to read this book!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Mike. I hope you enjoy reading it!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As everyone knows my 99 Cent book special is over. But as there were quite a few people from Kindle Boards who purchased a copy of The Legend of Witch Bane, I'd love to know what you thought of it. If you've read Witch Bane, please leave your comments on my amazon sales so I can get some feedback. After all, a book is only as good as its readers say it is.

For your convenience, here's the link to my sales page:



Thanks everyone. I appreciate your support!


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> For your convenience, here's the link to my sales page:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I appreciate your support!


I just finished this book and it was wonderful!!! I also posted a review, and gave it 5 Stars!!

When is the sequel coming out?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Beth,

Work on the sequel is steady, but slow. "Witch Bane 2" (working title) has exploded into a full-blown epic and is going to knock readers off of their feet! I'm going all out with the sequel and have a team of editors and artists who are waiting to work their magic on the book. In fact, there's a strong chance that a major publisher will be unveiling Witch Bane 2 on the public. So it's safe to say that it's going to be a while before its completed. But I promise you'll be one of the first people to know when its out.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Kevis
Thanks for recommending the kindleboards.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the book Kevis. I plan to read it very soon and post a review for you.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Linda! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

michaelbalkind said:


> Kevis
> Thanks for recommending the kindleboards.


Glad to be of service, Mike. I hope you get a lot of new readers!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Kevis, glad to see you made it over here on the Kindleboards.  Haven't been on KTT lately.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi NSW! 

Missed you! I hope all is well. I haven't been on Ktt much either. But I'm going to stop by shortly just to say hello. BTW, did your son get a chance to read Witch Bane?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Not yet, actually it was my nephew....he is 10.  He has had so much school work he hasn't a chance.    My son I'm sure will read it too, he is almost 7.  I know he really wants too


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just downloaded this!  I can't wait to read it, and hopefully read it to my children (10 and 9), too.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis, I sent you an email...hope you don't mind


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I just downloaded this! I can't wait to read it, and hopefully read it to my children (10 and 9), too.


GreenThumb,

I hope you and your children enjoy the adventure!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane is currently available for Kindle owners for the low, low price of $1.59. Download your copy today!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Bump!  I just wanted to make sure everyone gets a chance to see this great deal!!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to share some of my latest reviews with you all:

5 Stars Great Children's Read, March 30, 2009
By memya, empress of edit "memya"

"This is an exciting, non-stop read. There's plenty of action and the children are clever in getting themselves out of trouble and solving their problems.

The language reads like a fairy tale which took a bit of getting used to,with the narrator stopping the action to explain something or put in his thoughts. It's a different style but works well for the story.

There is good character development as each of the children grows and learns, sometimes making the wrong choices.

There are some good twists and turns before you get to the final battle and there are some surprises there as well.

All in all, a satisfying adventure."



Join the adventure and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for only $1.59! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

5 stars Stunning narrative you don't want to miss!, April 1, 2009
By Sabrina Sumsion "www.sabrinareviews.com" (Lincoln, Nebraska)

"The Legend of Witch Bane follows 3 small, unlikely heroes as they struggle against evil to save their parents and their country. Kodobos, Anyr, and Laris are the young heroes who travel far from home to recover a mighty weapon that can defeat the evil Queen Rhiannon Eldess.

In a style reminiscent of J.R.R. Tolkien, author Kevis Hendrickson weaves a masterful narration sensitive to a young audience yet engaging for adults to read. I think he is an author to watch especially if he can catch the eye of a commercial publisher! All readers who enjoy a well written, engaging fantasy novel should check out The Legend of Witch Bane!"





Join the adventure and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for only $1.59! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I am currently reading this and really like the style of Kids who Rule!

This is a great read and I highly recommend it.

-Sailor


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Sailor,

How's it going with Witch Bane? Where are you in the book if you don't mind me asking? BTW, I got your invitation on Good Reads. I accepted it of course. Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews

Looking for a new interesting fantasy book to read? Check out The Legend of Witch Bane. If you're a big Tolkien or Lewis fan, you'll find that it's right up your alley. The Legend of Witch Bane is currently available for the very affordable price of $1.59. Download your copy today!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U3YKRU


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

This is an excellent book, and a bargain at $1.59


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

It's an even better deal at 99 cents!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jevis:

I have your book both in paperback and on the Kindle - on for the lovely cover, theother for a convenient read. llol.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hi Sailor,
> 
> How's it going with Witch Bane? Where are you in the book if you don't mind me asking? BTW, I got your invitation on Good Reads. I accepted it of course. Thanks!


Hi Kevis,

It is going very well with Witch Bane, I am enjoying it. I am in Chapter 7 now and fell asleep reading last night.

On one note, I left the Kindle on my bed when I fell asleep and when I woke up it was gone! I looked on my night table where I usually keep it, but it wasn't there. After much searching today, I FINALLY found it between the wall and my bed. I must have fallen asleep while reading your book since I was up way into the night with it, and tossed and turned while sleeping to make the Kindle fall. *not that it isn't a good book, it was so good I couldn't put it down till exhaustion hit* 

Good Luck,

-sailor


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sailor,

I think the highest praise any reader can give an author is to say that they tuck themselves away to bed every night with the author's book in hand. You need say no more. I'm both flattered and honored. And I am also happy to hear that you found your Kindle!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the latest review for The Legend of Witch Bane written by one of Kindle Boards very own:

Legend of Witch Bane is a delightful read., April 9, 2009
By Dori "fly baby"

"While this book is promoted as a children's book I (70 + second childhood perhaps) enjoyed the read immensely. It is a delightful fantasy tale with so many cliff hanging moments that my fingernails suffered a beating. Warning however is that Legend of Witch Bane does severely interfere with household chores and other meaningful endeavors, as you just must get back to see what happens to these 3 children next. I was sad to see it end and look forward to the next book by this author."

Thanks, Dori!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Here's the latest review for The Legend of Witch Bane written by one of Kindle Boards very own:
> 
> Legend of Witch Bane is a delightful read., April 9, 2009
> By Dori "fly baby"
> ...


I know I said I'm getting it for my nephew....but I might have to get a copy for me too!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

NSW,

I hope you both have as much fun reading Witch Bane as I did writing it!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the latest review of The Legend of Witch Bane written by another one of Kindle Board's very own: 

"5.0 out of 5 stars Great fantasy story for anyone., April 14, 2009
By M. Vickers - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

"The Legend of Witch Bane," by Kevis Hendrickson, is a great story for both children and adults alike. I have recently grown more interested in fantasy stories and "faerie" stories (as Tolkien would have called them), and this one is well worth the read.

As others have mentioned, it does seem reminiscent of Lewis, Tolkien, and other fantasy stories and fairy tales, but that is in no way a negative thing. Certain elements of fantasy can be retold in many ways without subtracting from any of them.

The story follows three children on a quest through many dangers and trials, both external and internal, and it keeps you on the edge of your seat the entire time.

I think that the idea of using an unknown narrator who tells the story directly to the reader (speaking directly to the reader at times) is wonderful. It almost makes the reader feel as if he or she is sitting around a campfire listening to the tale rather than simply reading it.

The best part of the story to me is that there is no cussing in the entire story. I point this out simply because it is very unusual in many modern books to find a story with no cussing in it. I think this is a big plus for the story (and the author), and far outweighs any minor stylistic issues that may have presented themselves. This is one book I could have my child read, eventually, without having to worry about the content.

Anyone who loves fantasy and "faerie" needs to read this book."

The Legend of Witch Bane is still available for 99 cents.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> NSW,
> 
> I hope you both have as much fun reading Witch Bane as I did writing it!


I know we will


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the link to the trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane. Enjoy!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great video   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Here's the link to the trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane. Enjoy!


Really great trailer, Kevis, excellent work; it would make me run out and get the book if I weren't already reading it!

I am enjoying the story,

-Sailor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane is one of the few NEW books I have in both paper and on the Kindle. Great work, Kevis.

Edwward C. Patterson
author of lots of stuff


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kevis...1500+ readers have looked at this thread .. wow!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

rndballref said:


> Kevis...1500+ readers have looked at this thread .. wow!!!


Kevis you should be proud


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kevis, you are wearing out this forum...1500+ posts?  Shows how interesting your book is!!!

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Yale. If you think the first book is great, just wait until you guys read the sequel!


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Kevis.  I really enjoyed your trailers.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks SeventhCross.

I think book trailers are a great way of introducing readers to new books. There is an art form to it. But my guess is that book trailers will only grow more popular in time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great fantasy read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm reading The Legend of Witch Bane, too. But for now I just have an iTouch and that works okay until I get my Kindle. So I was at a really exciting part of the book and I got a message that my battery was low. I decided that was a good stopping point as I really had a lot of housework calling out for me. Later tonight I will get back to reading.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

LC,

I am happy to hear that you are reading my book. Please let me know what you think of it. The Legend of Witch Bane is the culmination of over two decades of work. I have written a much larger mythology of which Witch Bane is just the tip of the iceberg. If Witch Bane is successful, you can bet that other like stories will follow. I can only hope that you find that my book is worthy of your precious reading time.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As a reader and not just an author, I understand how tough it can be to decide if a book is worth our precious, but scant reading time. I don't think I need say anything else, but direct you to the following link. It will tell you what my book is about in no uncertain terms.

I hope you all decide to give my book a try. The Legend of Witch Bane is a book that deals with an issue that is very important to me. Please visit this link to see for yourself what lies in store for the readers of the Legend of Witch Bane.

http://amapedia.amazon.com/view/The+Legend+of+Witch+Bane/id=910397

The Legend of Witch Bane can be downloaded to your Kindle for only 99 cents. Enjoy!

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U3YKRU


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, Kevis. I hope you well and in a good spirit.

Regards


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi JJ,

I'm doing quite fine and still truckin! Actually, I'm having a blast working on Witch Bane 2. So far, it looks like it's going to be everything I expected. It may be a bit premature to say it, but I think it's going to blow readers away!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> I'm doing quite fine and still truckin! Actually, I'm having a blast working on Witch Bane 2. So far, it looks like it's going to be everything I expected. It may be a bit premature to say it, but I think it's going to blow readers away!


I can't wait to read the first one. I'm already looking forward to Witch Bane 2, I skimmed through my nephews book but didn't want to mess it up before he got it so put it away. I will be giving him his book in June


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Heya, Neversleepsawink, glad to see you here kindle. I notice you are not so frequent at KTT thesedays.
BTW I like your cat. It's adorable.  

And Kevis, great to hear Witch Bane 2. For me, I am kind of in a depth of recession for the sequel.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

myeugene said:


> Heya, Neversleepsawink, glad to see you here kindle. I notice you are not so frequent at KTT thesedays.
> BTW I like your cat. It's adorable.
> 
> And Kevis, great to hear Witch Bane 2. For me, I am kind of in a depth of recession for the sequel.


Lol...yea, I got so behind on KTT plus I have a book from Amy so if I won I wouldn't feel right. I drop by only sometimes just to say "hi".


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kevis, congrats on your booksales!  Readers are really appreciating your writing.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

You know as well as I do that it's all about the readers, Yale. And the readers on Kindle Board have been supportive beyond belief. Thanks KB!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

First, I want to thank everyone on Kindle Boards for their kind support. I hope those of you who purchased my book are enjoying reading it. And I hope the rest of you will give me a chance to entertain you. I'd love to hear what you guys think about my book. So feel free to post a review on amazon or send me a pm if you prefer. As I am currently writing the sequel to The Legend of Witch Bane, the feedback I get from readers helps me a great deal in my writing. If you want to post a review for The Legend of Witch Bane on amazon, all you have to do is click on the following link:

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga)

Thanks everyone. Your support means the world to me!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I just got the word from my publisher a week ago that they overhauled my Kindle book and fixed all of the unresolved formatting issues. Unfortunately, I don't own a Kindle (yet). So if anyone on Kindle Boards has purchased my book since May 5th, please let me know if you see any problems with it. I'd love to know so that I can get it taken care of ASAP.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I was marking all the typos, but I guess you knew about them! Ha!

I am about half-way through Witch Bane.

I have had a book club to read that book so it is taking me longer to get through yours.

Sailor


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sailor,

I don't know how you even manage to fit the time to read Witch Bane into your busy schedule. I guess that's why your kindle always turns up missing (that's life's way of saying, "gal you need to take a break!!!"). I hope everything is going well with The Mighty Hammer Down book club. I'll be joining the club soon. See you there!


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Kevis,

I just downloaded your book and I am anticipating that it will be a great read.  As someone who has enjoyed the works of Tolkien immensely, I am quite enthusiastic about jumping into your story.  Thank you!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis soon my nephew will be reading your book.  On June 10th he graduates from the 4th grade.  I can't wait to give it to him.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Lisa G. said:


> Hi Kevis,
> 
> I just downloaded your book and I am anticipating that it will be a great read. As someone who has enjoyed the works of Tolkien immensely, I am quite enthusiastic about jumping into your story. Thank you!


I hope you enjoy the ride, Lisa! Fasten your seat belt!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Kevis soon my nephew will be reading your book. On June 10th he graduates from the 4th grade. I can't wait to give it to him.


I think we should march out the band and start a drumroll! The countdown is on!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I think we should march out the band and start a drumroll! The countdown is on!


Hee hee, that sounds like a great idea!!! LOL!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Kevis ~

Just dropping in to say how much I enjoyed Witch Bane.

(Mom, s/p TKR (total knee replacement), is doing great so I am free to kindleboard visit once again.)

I've worked out several possible voices and can say that I am ready for the read-fest with my niece next week. I already know that this is one book she'll enjoy (more than she enjoyed MARLEY AND ME) as we will _*both*_ be doing the voices for the characters and my sister is here in the US to attend my nephew's graduation on the 21st, so she will also be doing some role playing. <-- can you imagine a college professor who just gave a speech at Harvard on the 4th of May doing voices?!?) This should be interesting!!!! At least, I hope so.

Anyway, am looking forward to Witch Bane 2.

ebc


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Appleheart,

Glad to hear that everything went well with the surgery. It looks like you and your niece are going to have a blast reading Witch Bane. So many different character voices to perform. It should give you both a bit of a workout (if not qualify you for a Guinness book world record for most characters performed in a non-stage play!). I know you and your niece are going to have a wonderful time. I just hope you don't lose yourself with all those personalities coming and going. I'm still trying to come to grips that I can't breathe ice!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who purchased a copy of The Legend of Witch Bane since its successful debut in February. But like all good things, my 99 cents book special is coming to an end. The sale ends on May 31st. So if you want to get your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for this special bargain price, now's the time to do so. Thanks again everyone and I hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Just surprised to see this stickied at the top of the boards. Isn't that kind of favoritism over the other authors?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was an error snap cat. . . .now unstuck.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann! 

I thought I had done that when I split it out and merged it!  My mind was apparently left in line at the Russian consulate trying to get a visa.....

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I couldn;t think of a better book or a nicer author to be so favored, error or not. Kevis is a torch bearer, and a talented writer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree, he is a very talented and nice author


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Got a sample, thanks.  Hopefully it'll still be .99 when I get my Amazon gc in about a week.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Esper,

The 99 cent book sale doesn't end until May 31st. So you'll have some time to get your 99 cent copy of Witch Bane. If not, the book will still be available for download for $5.99. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Got a sample, thanks. Hopefully it'll still be .99 when I get my Amazon gc in about a week.


Just wanted to make sure you read that it will be .99 until May 31st


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be wrapping up my 99 cent book promotion next week to make way for my new novel. So anyone who wants to get their hands on The Legend of Witch Bane for this super low price should do so while the fire's hot! Why not? For less than the price of a cheeseburger you can join the many readers who have enjoyed The Legend of Witch Bane. But you'll only have until May 31st. After that the book goes back to its regular price of $5.99. Thanks for your support everyone and I hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Today officially begins the final week that my book will be offered for 99 cents. Now will be a great time for readers to get their hands on The Legend of Witch Bane. This 99 cent book sale ends on May 31st after which The Legend of Witch Bane will go back to its regular price of $5.99. Thanks everyone and I hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Since there is only 5 days left for my special book promotion, I figured what the heck? Why not allow everyone to download The Legend of Witch Bane to their Kindle for 80 cents? Sale ends on Sunday, May 31st, so get your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane now before it goes up to its regular price of 5.99! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I just got a copy of your book. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Good for you, Cindergayle! Lot's of intense action, adventure, and grand storytelling ready to come your way. Enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 

Now that I'm getting ready to unveil my new sci-fi book this weekend, I've decided it's time to wind down this special book promotion. For the next 3 days, everyone can download The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) to their Kindle for the low, low price of $0.80. After that (June 1st) it goes back up to its regular price of $5.99.



I want to thank everyone on KB for their support and hope that you enjoy this wonderful book that I had so much pleasure writing. Cheers!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you, Liannallama.

Witch Bane is my pride and joy. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Well folks, after 3 months of this special book promotion, I think I can finally lay it to rest. After today The Legend of Witch Bane will be available to all interested readers for its regular price of $5.99. It's been fun! But alas, all good things must come to an end. Hope you all take advantage of the final day of this book sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for the ridiculously low price of 80 cents.

Enjoy the book everyone!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Kevis:
I am enjoying your book so far--thanks for pointing it out to us.  I probably would have finished by now but my weekend is being monopolized by my SIL's wedding so there's very little time for reading, LOL!

That being said, I love how the chapters are formatted each on their own page with nice spacing to make the headers stand out--so many of the Kindle books I am finding are terribly formatted.  I think the illustrations are sweet and they make me smile--it was an added bonus to your book to find them!  I only wish that the cover of the book with the manga art would show when I click on "book cover" in the menu.  I guess the cover art is not included in the e-book.  I will make sure to post a review on Amazon once I am done.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Liannallama,

I am so glad to hear you are enjoying the book. But of course finish it when you can. Weddings only come around once you know!!! The wonderful thing about books is that they are always there to be our friends and will be there for us when we are ready for them. With that said, I also think Witch Bane is a lot of fun! I had a blast writing it and am happy to share it with everyone. I am definitely looking forward to reading your review.

If you don't mind me saying it, 80 cents is a steal for Witch Bane. I hope others will take advantage of this special price and decide to join you on this wonderful ride.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Final Call!

This is it folks. The hour of midnight draws nigh and with it ends this special promotion. Everyone who wants to enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane for the remarkably low price of $0.80 should get their copy now. As of tomorrow, The Legend of Witch Bane return to its regular price of 5.99. Please enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who participated in this special book offer. The price of The Legend of Witch Bane has officially been raised to $5.99. But Amazon is currently discounting the book to 80 cents. I imagine this discount won't last more than a few hours, so anyone who is still interested in getting The Legend of Witch Bane for 80 cents will have to move fast.

Thanks everyone I I hope you all enjoy the book!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, I even bought a Kindle copy for myself a few weeks ago...so I don't have to read over my nephews shoulder.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

You're the best, NSW! And a huge congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> You're the best, NSW! And a huge congrats on the new arrival!


Thank you


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

It's been ages since I've posted on this thread. So I thought I'd give everyone an opportunity to check out my young adult fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane. If you're a fan of the works of J.R.R. Tolkien, C.S. Lewis, Lloyd Alexander, Lewis Carrol, or L. Frank Baum, then I invite you to visit the link at the bottom of the page to download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane. Since this is an unofficial reintroduction of my book to the members of this boards, I've temporarily lowered the price of The Legend of Witch Bane to only 99 cents.

*Amazon Product Description:*

High Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under a terrible curse. Only Kòdobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face the queen's evil minions in their desperate quest to save their kingdom. To gain final victory the children must find Witch Bane, the magic sword which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! But a prophecy foretelling of the return of an ancient evil threatens to doom them all. It will take all their courage to survive the malevolent forces of evil gathered against them. Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!

Testimonials:

"I haven't enjoyed a YA book so much since `The Hobbit."-C.S. Marks, author of Elfhunter.

"An action-packed adventure loaded with epic themes."-Book Ideas.com

"An amazingly good read."-All Books Review

"A perfect five out of five."-Reader Views

"Classic literature for a modern audience."-Front Street Reviews

"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews

"If you like fairy tales and legends you will love The Legend of Witch Bane."-Reader's Favorite

*Now presenting the 30-second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane:*​





*To purchase your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane click on the following link:* The Legend of Witch Bane

Happy Reading everyone.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep. I really enjoyed this one.  

Who can't LOVE a book featuring (among many other lovable characters) walking, talking broccoli? 

Will there be a sequel, Kevis?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome _back_ to KindleBoards, Kevis. You've probably noticed some changes.  As an FYI, here's a quick reminder of the rules. . . .

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome _back_ to KindleBoards, Kevis. You've probably noticed some changes.  As an FYI, here's a quick reminder of the rules. . . .
> 
> --We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome back, Ann. I've gone ahead and reread the Forum Decorum so I think I'm up to date with the changes. Certainly are a lot of new faces here. Definitely glad to be back!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Yep. I really enjoyed this one.
> 
> Who can't LOVE a book featuring (among many other lovable characters) walking, talking broccoli?
> 
> Will there be a sequel, Kevis?


Hey there, Archer! Always happy to hear from my favorite elf (or is it dinosaur now? Hopefully not a T-Rex!)! I see Elfhunter's lighting up the charts here and in the UK. Congrats on the success! 

I can say without a doubt that there is a sequel for Witch Bane. Question is: when am I ever going to get it done? It's not for lack of effort. The kids from Witch Bane have gotten themselves in a heap of trouble and are giving me grey hairs trying to figure out how to get them out of it!  I have 1 Novella and 3 new novels that I'd like to have published within the next few months. Once that's done. Witch Bane 2 will be sure to follow.

Thanks again for the kind words about my story. Knowing how hard it is for a fantasy book to impress you, I'd say your seal of approval means a lot!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Great book covers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> Great book covers!


Thanks, Mark. Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Yah, I've been thinking about those covers since I first ran into you, Kevis. Then I went to read your reviews, and got an idea of your market. Those covers are just perfectly aimed, aren't they?

From the reviews, I adored the grandmother reading to her grandchildren over the internet. Just the right, *homely, high-tech* touch! Little old lady from Pasadena in her souped-up deuce coupe!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> Yah, I've been thinking about those covers since I first ran into you, Kevis. Then I went to read your reviews, and got an idea of your market. Those covers are just perfectly aimed, aren't they?
> 
> From the reviews, I adored the grandmother reading to her grandchildren over the internet. Just the right, *homely, high-tech* touch! Little old lady from Pasadena in her souped-up deuce coupe!


Andre,

So glad to hear that. I sometimes wonder if I'm sending the right signal out with my covers. I took quite a thrashing over the cover of Rogue Hunter at first from some very opinionated women. Incidentally, once I convinced a few of them to read the book, they turned out to be Rogue Hunter's biggest fans! 

I do think the covers are fine for my first publishing efforts, but wait till you see the next round of covers for my new books. I'm literally spending a fortune on them! So I'm hoping they'll really impress.

BTW, the grandmother who reviewed my book has a severe debilitating physical condition which prevents her from being very mobile. She sent me an email saying how much she enjoyed reading The Legend of Witch Bane over the internet to her children. That the kids begged her every night to read the rest of the story to them really warmed my heart. I don't think there's any greater reward than that for a debuting author.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) (young adult/fantasy) *$1.49* (Limited-Time only)

The Legend of Witch Bane
by Kevis Hendrickson
Reviewed by Douglas R. Cobb

Defying the will of an evil queen can be bad for your health, especially if the queen in question is also a powerful witch like High Queen Rhiannon Eldess in The Legend of Witch Bane, the first in an exciting new series of children's fantasy books by author Kevis Hendrickson.

The kingdom of Kaldan is under the rule of Rhiannon at the beginning of the novel. She warred against the kingdom and King Kruge Falinn, the current king's father, and won. Every year, the High Queen's representative and Minister of Affairs, Caldor, comes to demand the tribute provided for in the treaty that Kruge's father was forced to sign to end the war and save what was left of his kingdom. The tribute is that Kaldan "must provide payment to her majesty in the form of ten of their youngest female citizens so as to maintain amity between respective parties."

King Kruge and his wife, Queen Yvora Falinn, managed to protect their own two daughters, Laris and her younger sister, Anyr, up until the time the adventures in The Legend of Witch Bane take place, but their best efforts only save one of them - Laris, who is almost fifteen - from being chosen as one of the ten this particular year. Kruge and Yvora don't know what to do; they love their daughters and want to save them from what is probably certain doom, but Kruge also has to think about the safety and lives of the rest of the citizens of Kaldan. He doesn't want to risk the start of another war, though he despises that the tribute Rhiannon has demanded over the years has meant servitude and possibly death for many of the citizenry's daughters, and grief for their families.

Kruge and his queen also have a ten-year-old son. Kodobos loves his sisters and decides to try to save his younger sister Anyr's life if he can. He sneaks out at night with his father's sword and travels by horseback until he reaches the encampment of Rhiannon's men, who are all asleep around a large tent in which he finds Anyr. He rescues her, though she calls him foolish and stupid for trying - he's just a boy, and his efforts will only make the High Queen angrier. But, on the way back, while they're still in the forest, Anyr is spirited away. A mysterious woman's voice tells Kodobos that he will only have his sister returned to him if he gives up his father's sword. He has no choice but to do as he is instructed. He inserts the sword into "an altar of stone in the center of the dias on which lay his sister covered with many leaves."

Kevis Hendrickson borrows from many sources in The Legend of Witch Bane, ranging from the legend of King Arthur to stories about Little Red Riding Hood and other Brothers Grimm tales, Norse mythology, and even legends concerning werewolves, ogres, dragons, and giants. When Kodobos comes back with Anyr, it doesn't take long for Caldor to realize that she is missing, and he comes to demand her once more. This time, Kruge refuses him, but as punishment, the whole kingdom is put under a sleeping spell, like in the story of "Sleeping Beauty." That is, the whole kingdom with the exceptions of Kodobos and his two sisters, for some unexplained reason.

They take it upon themselves to save the kingdom and defeat Rhiannon, and that's what the rest of the novel is about. Their many adventures should appeal to most preteens, and the siblings do not fare well in all of them. Sometimes they are successful; sometimes they are defeated and wounded badly, but are aided by some of the strange beings they meet and nursed back to health enough to continue on. The most trying time for the trio is when Laris is captured and taken to Rhiannon, who tricks her into thinking that Kodobos and Anyr have forgotten about her and aren't going to try to rescue her. Rhiannon knows Lari's past - that she is not a half-elf, half-human, but rather half-Gaiad and half-human. Laris for this reason has the potential to be the most powerful and magical person in the world, and Rhiannon wants to use her to take over even more lands and ultimately rule the world. With the passing days, Laris falls more and more under Rhiannon's influence, growing evil like the High Queen.

The Legend of Witch Bane is full of action and adventure, and most kids who like fantasy novels should also enjoy reading this one. The rest of the series should be an appealing one, and I look forward to reading more of the tales in the future. The author perhaps borrows from too many sources, at least for me. The chapters, as a result, sometimes seem too episodic, more like revisitations of other stories related to the plot line - kind of like short fairy tales unto themselves.

I often wondered while I was reading the book, why the High Queen didn't just take over Kaladan entirely once its citizens were asleep, which she could have done at any time when the king's children were away. Then, she could have simply killed Kruge and his wife if she'd wanted to. Of course, that wouldn't have resulted in much of a happy ending, and the book would have been far shorter. I overlooked this possibility as much as I could, though, and soon found myself interested in the numerous predicaments the children encounter on their way to Rhiannon's castle. Recommended to any kids who dig fantasy novels.

http://www.curledupkids.com/witchban.html

Book Video: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001U3YKRU


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) (young adult/fantasy) *$1.49* (Limited-Time only)
> 
> The Legend of Witch Bane
> by Kevis Hendrickson
> ...


This is truly a superb review, Kevis. I like the way this Douglas R. Cobb gets his head around what children will like, which is, or should be, the point in reviews of books for children. Congratulations on writing a book good enough to attract such a review.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> This is truly a superb review, Kevis. I like the way this Douglas R. Cobb gets his head around what children will like, which is, or should be, the point in reviews of books for children. Congratulations on writing a book good enough to attract such a review.


Hello, Andre! I appreciate your kind words about Doug Cobb's Review of The Legend of Witch Bane. I agree that it is a wonderful review and not just because Cobb was able to put aside his grown up sensibilities to immerse himself in a fanciful tale that appeals to the sense of wonder in children. I think he was able to frame his review in a way that prepares readers for a journey into a world that invokes the legends we grew up with as children. I wrote The Legend of Witch Bane because I feel modern day childrens fantasy books have lost the sense of wonder that I loved as a kid in tales like Peter Pan and The Wizard of Oz. The classic faerie story, as Tolkien called it, is largely missing from contemporary fiction. I'm largely enamored of Cobb's review because he was able to bridge The Legend of Witch Bane with its spiritual predecessors. Hopefully, I'll get a few more reviews like this when I publish the sequel!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"This is a must buy for your Tiny Tots and Tween! Turn off the TV and give them the adventure of a lifetime...inside of their imaginative little minds."--Kindleobsessed_

Share The Legend of Witch Bane with your favorite 'tot or tween' by downloading it to your Kindle today.
*
Also available in paperback edition.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"A finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."--Crystal Reviews_

Join the adventure today and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for only 99 cents.

*Also available in paperback edition.
*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane (Young Adult/Middle Grade fantasy)

Also available at the UK Kindle Store

The Legend of Witch Bane 
by Kevis Hendrickson

Rating: 4.5 /5 stars
Reviewed by: Celina Cuadro

Set in the world of Arva, The Legend of Witch Bane tells of the adventures of three young siblings who set forth on a quest to free their kingdom from a powerful and evil overlord. In their pursuit of a means to break the enchantment on their kingdom, they set into motion a series of events that unleashes a great evil and awakens a great hope. The children not only face forces far stronger and skilled than they are, but have to face fears and doubts within themselves.

Kevis Hendrickson's maiden foray into the fantasy genre is an action-packed adventure loaded with epic themes, and yet is still very accessible to a younger audience. The story is packed with many fascinating creatures, from the classic werewolves and dragons to odd ones like the immortal Kinderlings and the forest gardener called a Kifflewop. The story is told from the perspective of a child. I feel this will resonate with younger readers, perhaps inspire them to reach high in their own pursuits. A lot of that has to do with the main protagonists: Prince Kodobos and Princess Anyr.

The youngest princess, Anyr, is not only the "heart" of the three adventurers, but it is through her that younger readers can relate most to the story. Loved by her two elder siblings, Anyr's contribution to the quest lies in the love she deepens for them, her kingdom, and the people and creatures she encounters. She speaks plainly and frankly, very much like Alice of Alice in Wonderland, and like Alice such plain speech gets her both in and out of trouble with equal frequency! It is her honesty, forthrightness, and prosaic nature that keeps her safe, protects others, and moves her forward despite hardships - all qualities that inspire young readers to commit to Anyr's quest.

Kodobos, Anyr's full brother, is surprisingly the "head." Surprising because he's the one that rarely thinks before diving into the fray, his passions always propelling him forward even before he understands the situation. But in Kodobos we will see the transition, the growth: he develops from a young boy with a half-thought plan to save his kingdom, into a determined boy-king. Aware of his enemy's strength, knowing that failure is possible - but not acceptable - for the sake of those he loves and protects. Younger readers straining to "grow up" will be able to relate with Kodobos's struggles, failures, and insights.

There is a third sibling, a half-sibling, who stands as the most tragic creature of this tale. I am especially moved by the pain in the life of the half-fairy Princess Laris. Ostracized by everyone, she feels prejudices keenly; exploited by those who knew of her nature, she becomes distrustful of everyone; and orphaned by those she held dear, she grows bitter and frightened and determined to be alone. She is a lesson for all readers of this tale - the fantasy genre equivalent of teen angst writ large, causing great suffering as she attempts to understand and transcend all the pain in her life.

I enjoyed Hendrickson's tale for the sadness and poignancy that gives character and personality to an otherwise excellent swashbuckling adventure. I was entertained by his way of keeping the adventure awe-inspiring, while at the same time accommodating silliness and interesting twists. I encourage readers of all ages to sample the wonders of Arva and hear the amazing tale of these unique children.

http://www.bookideas.com/reviews/index.cfm?fuseaction=displayReview&id=4329


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Excerpt from *The Legend of Witch Bane*:

The ferryman snapped the gem into place in his necklace before drawing the hood of his cloak over his head. Then he led the children to his boat and set off for Araventhia. Kòdobos observed that the setting was rather quaint. The lake, which because of its foggy appearance was called Misty Lake, was very still and quietly lapped against the side of the boat. The lake itself was too dark to see anything beneath it. They had been on the lake for awhile now without reaching land, and no one spoke during the voyage. Soon the light of day failed, and the moon rose above the water. Not much time passed before there were strange voices in the air. It reminded Kòdobos of the music he heard in the woods the night he had saved Anyr from Caldor. But the haunting melody filling the air now seemed as though it came from a dream. In fact, he could not help thinking that it was the sweetest music he had ever heard.
"What is that singing?" he asked.
"It is the song of the water-maidens," said the ferryman.
"The water-maidens? Who are they?" Kòdobos wanted to know.
"They are the Undines, ancient water spirits who will bewitch you with their voices. Do not listen to them," said the old ferryman.
"He's right, Kòdobos. You should cover your ears now," said Laris. Kòdobos did as he was told, but the singing continued, and he was curious to know why Laris did not cover her ears. The ferryman had not covered his ears, either, but Kòdobos did not notice it until much later after this particular adventure was over.
"What about you? Won't you be hexed by the song?" Kòdobos asked his sister.
"Don't worry about me. I'm a girl. The Undines can't harm me with their singing," answered Laris. The sky grew darker, and a deep mist, deeper than the fog they had seen earlier, began to form about the boat. It seemed that they could see hardly an inch in front of their noses. Even while the ferryman guided the boat through the lake with his long paddle, the Undines continued to sing.
"Isn't it beautiful?" asked Kòdobos, revealing to Laris that he had removed his hands from his ears.
"Do not listen to them, Kòdobos! You must cover your ears!" she said.
"Why? It's the most beautiful thing I've ever heard!" said Kòdobos.
"It's a trick! Do not listen to them!" urged Laris. Her words were in vain, for the spell of the Undines had already worked its evil upon the young prince. Kòdobos turned his head to cast his gaze over the lake in the direction of where he heard the singing, for it was very close now. Then he noticed through the mist a trio of women with long black hair sitting on a rock in the lake.
"They are so beautiful," he said. "I want to go to them."
"No, Kòdobos!" cried Laris.
But it was too late, for Kòdobos rose up all of a sudden and reached his arm out toward the women. Laris sprang up after him, causing the boat to tip and Kòdobos to fall over the side and into the lake. Laris cried out after Kòdobos and flashed her gaze back at the nearby women on the rock, only to see them all dive into the lake one after the other.
Now bewitched by the Undines, Kòdobos had no clue of the danger he was in. Three black shadows swam toward him with great speed. The Undines were drawing near with dark thoughts in their minds, and they circled about Kòdobos, looking at him with fiendish grins. They took his arms and towed him deep beneath the waves of the lake, deeper and deeper and deeper. Then the women, who at first had appeared so beautiful to Kòdobos, changed all of a sudden into horrible specters with long fangs and sharp talons.

_To be continued in The Legend of Witch Bane!
_
Genre: Middle Grade fantasy
Rated: PG
Recommended: Ages 9+
Also available in Paperback Edition

For more information about The Legend of Witch Bane, please visit  my website.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews_

Join the adventure today and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane!

*Also available in paperback edition.
*


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

This looks terrific, I just grabbed the sample to check it out.  I just put out my MG, so I'm eyeing the forum for MG people to connect with.   Not quite figured out this marketing thing.

I love the cover on this one.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ardyth said:


> This looks terrific, I just grabbed the sample to check it out. I just put out my MG, so I'm eyeing the forum for MG people to connect with.  Not quite figured out this marketing thing.
> 
> I love the cover on this one.


Thanks for checking out the sample, Ardyth. Congrats on publishing your own MG fantasy book. It's a great genre to write for. You can let your imagination soar when writing for this wonderful audience! If you have any questions, just let me know. I would certainly love to connect with you.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_An absolute page turner!_-The Write Stuff Review

The evil Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under an enchantment of sleep. Only the royal children: Kodobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face an endless horde of evil foes in their quest to save their kingdom. But to gain final victory the children must find the legendary sword Witch Bane which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!
~~~
The Legend of Witch Bane *is a 90,000 word (348 page) Middle Grade fantasy Novel by Kevis Hendrickson.
*


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kevis "The Berserker" Hendrickson said:


> _An absolute page turner!_-The Write Stuff Review
> 
> The evil Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under an enchantment of sleep. Only the royal children: Kodobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face an endless horde of evil foes in their quest to save their kingdom. But to gain final victory the children must find the legendary sword Witch Bane which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!
> ~~~
> ...


Ooh, nice. Just any old review in a journal called "The Write Stuff" is already enough to give a publicity flack a spasm of enthusiasm, but such a great review: "The adventure of a lifetime!"

Kevis, how did you pick 90K words for a middle-grader? Do you know something everyone else doesn't, or was that just the length the story picked for itself?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> Ooh, nice. Just any old review in a journal called "The Write Stuff" is already enough to give a publicity flack a spasm of enthusiasm, but such a great review: "The adventure of a lifetime!"
> 
> Kevis, how did you pick 90K words for a middle-grader? Do you know something everyone else doesn't, or was that just the length the story picked for itself?


To be honest, Andre. Witch Bane wrote itself. I was just the lucky passenger who got to go along for the ride. And it was a wild one!  I had the book critiqued by pros before I published it and they all said it was quite long for a MG book. To put it into perspective, The Legend of Witch Bane is 10,000+ words longer than the first Harry Potter book. But my readers have told me that they flew through it so quickly, they were surprised when they reached the end. I think that's proof of the "page turner" comments!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My Middle Grade fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane, is an eclectic tale inspired by the works of the Brothers Grimm, J.R.R. Tolkien, C.S. Lewis, Lloyd Alexander, Lewis Carrol, and L. Frank Baum. I invite you to download your copy and enter a world of magic and wonder!

*Amazon Product Description:*

High Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under a terrible curse. Only Kòdobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face the queen's evil minions in their desperate quest to save their kingdom. To gain final victory the children must find Witch Bane, the magic sword which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! But a prophecy foretelling of the return of an ancient evil threatens to doom them all. It will take all their courage to survive the malevolent forces of evil gathered against them. Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!

Testimonials:

"An absolute page turner!"-The Write Stuff Review

"An action-packed adventure loaded with epic themes."-Book Ideas.com

"An amazingly good read."-All Books Review

"A perfect five out of five."-Reader Views

"Classic literature for a modern audience."-Front Street Reviews

"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews

"If you like fairy tales and legends you will love The Legend of Witch Bane."-Reader's Favorite

"In the spirit of a Lloyd Alexander adventure...Brothers Grimm, The Hobbit and other such worthy classics."-Kids Reading Circle

*Now presenting the 30-second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane:*​





*Visit Amazon to purchase your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane.*​


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane (Young Adult/Middle Grade fantasy)

Also available at the UK Kindle Store

The Legend of Witch Bane 
by Kevis Hendrickson

Rating: 5 stars
Reviewed by: Jessica Klassen

_This was one of those books that made me wish that I had children. So I could tuck them in and sit before a fire, a dog at my feet sleeping while I read this book to them. 
It made me think of someone reading a tale to me aloud, the way my grandmother did. It was created in a way that felt as if it was just a story being passed down they way they use to before books. Through good old story telling.

I liked how there was more then one fairy tale incorporated through this if you know where to look and being the fairy tale junkie that I am, I immediatly siezed them up.

Yes, someone dies that left me stunned as I was rooting for them to find happiness at the finish line but in the end they have the last say. _
-Starcrossed Reviews

http://starcrossedreviews.blogspot.com/2011/12/review-legend-of-witch-bane-by-kevis.html


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Inspired by many of the great fairytales._-4 Star Rating Book Reviews

For some old school fantasy fare written in the vein of Hans Christian Andersen, Charles Perrault, and Brothers Grimm fairy tales, I invite you to grab a cup of something hot, snuggle up beside a warm fire, and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle. Seasons Greetings all and Happy Reading.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_This is a must buy for your Tiny Tots and Tween! Turn off the TV and give them the adventure of a lifetime...inside of their imaginative little minds._-Kindleobsessed

Looking for a holiday read for that special young person? Gift them a copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to their Kindle. Also available in paperback. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"The Legend of Witch Bane, a true novel for children of all ages rekindles the flame of youth and reminds adults what they have forgotten."_-Book Wired.com

Looking for a fun holiday read? Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane and prepare for the adventure of a lifetime! Paperback version available also.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thought I'd take the opportunity to share one of the wonderful illustrations from *The Legend of Witch Bane* with everyone. This particular illustration features two of the main young characters sharing a lunch with the gentle Mr. Trump-a-lump, the magical guardian (and gardener) of a strange woods the children encounter. Even questing tikes need to take a break now and then between adventures! And who better to share it with than a giant song-loving Kifflewop! If you love fairy tales and epic fantasy adventures featuring strange creatures and larger than life villains, head on over to Amazon and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane now. Paperback version available also. Happy Reading!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous illustration!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

H A Grant is right. "Gorgeous" is the word. And luscious. A rich illustration that draws you in.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

HAGrant said:


> Absolutely gorgeous illustration!





Andre Jute said:


> H A Grant is right. "Gorgeous" is the word. And luscious. A rich illustration that draws you in.


Thanks for the kind words. My illustrator did a superb job with the interior illustrations. Can't wait to give her the green light on the sequel. I think the art for the new book should be even better!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still keeping the torch alive for old school fantasy adventure!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"A must buy."--Kindleobsessed_

Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today.
*
Also available in paperback edition.*


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Kevis,

I'm glad I found this thread. I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Griffin Hayes said:


> Hi Kevis,
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread. I'll definitely check it out!


That's kind of you, Griffin. If you have any questions about The Legend of Witch Bane, I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Elves, goblins, witches, knights, dragons, beautiful princesses, magic swords, and a barrel of monkeys. Well, no monkeys in this one actually. But this book has everything else covered! What more can you ask for?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Fantasy inspired by many of the great fairytales._--Four Star Rating


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_The Legend of Witch Bane is a great fantasy novel!_--Reading Review



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

$2.99 for a limited-time only!

Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today.
*
Also available in paperback edition.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

High Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under a terrible curse. Only Kòdobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face the queen's evil minions in their desperate quest to save their kingdom. To gain final victory the children must find Witch Bane, the magic sword which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! But a prophecy foretelling of the return of an ancient evil threatens to doom them all. It will take all their courage to survive the malevolent forces of evil gathered against them. Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!

$2.99 for a limited-time only!

Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today.
*
Also available in paperback edition.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Join three children on their desperate quest to save their kingdom from an evil queen. Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today.
*
Also available in paperback edition.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An action-packed fantasy adventure for children (and adults) of all ages. Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today.






Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_In the spirit of a Lloyd Alexander adventure_--Kids Reading Circle

Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today and prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!






Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_This was one of those books that made me wish that I had children. So I could tuck them in and sit before a fire, a dog at my feet sleeping while I read this book to them._-- Star Crossed Reviews

Download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle today and prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!






Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy to say my first novel is still getting great reviews. Do check this one out if you're a fan of fairy tales and epic quests. 

The Legend of Witch Bane


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A fun fantasy story both kids and adults can enjoy.

The Legend of Witch Bane


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A story of light versus darkness and courage against fear. *The Legend of Witch Bane* is a timeless adventure for fantasy readers of all ages. Download your copy and join the adventure today!



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code* SSW50 *at checkout for 50% off during Smashwords.com's site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/80159


----------

